# Print with HP PSC 1315 via AirPort



## -BL- (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi!

This is my first message. After hqavibng searched and didn't find anything, I'm taking the risk of asking the following...

I sucessfully set-up the option of using a printer with AirPort with my PowerBook G4. The printer is a HP PSC 1315.

Since my girlfriend uses Windows XP (familial), I wanted to set up her computer to do the same thing. Everything goes well until I have to find the bloody printer in the list. The Wizard is looking for a INF file which I don't find, even with the original Install CD from HP. The PSC 1315 is not on the list.

Do you have any idea? The printer works perfectly both on Mac and PC with the USB cord but works only with my Mac so far using AirPort. By the way, we share Internet with AirPort and it works perfect.

Sorry for my English, by the way. I'm from Quebec.

Thanks in advance for any help, advices.

PS. 
Here is the window I'm talking about :


----------



## supanatral (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, because this is a windows problem, technically it doesn't belong on a mac forum, but don't worry to much about it. You will need to download the drivers right from HP's site. Here's the direct link

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&product=374568&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

Let me know if that helps


----------



## mactop (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a Windows desktop and have a hp psc 1315v connected to it. It is shared over the network. The windows laptop prints just fine, but the apple macbook pro dosnt. It sees there is a printer on the network, but wont print. I try to set the model for it, but its not there. I downloaded teh drivers many times and nothing happens. I tryed the gutenprint drivers also. Nothing. What do I do?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 25, 2007)

How to Use a Printer Attached to a Windows XP Computer in Mac OS X may help.


----------



## mactop (Feb 25, 2007)

I cant download all the files. The links are broken.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 25, 2007)

What files, I can download them all?


----------



## mactop (Feb 25, 2007)

Im assuming you want me to download them on my pc. I cant download GSview. It says page not found. Says the same thing on my apple.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 25, 2007)

Try this download site for GSview 4.8.


----------



## mactop (Feb 25, 2007)

and install them on the pc, right?


----------



## mactop (Feb 25, 2007)

and install it on the pc?


----------

